# My new Sotar!!



## Fumble (May 23, 2013)

Elite or Liquid are the raft model you would have chosen when ordering the boat. I wouldn't put it past their sub-par sales department to mess it up or take a picture of the wrong boat. Their rafts are great though once they finally arrive.


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

I 100% ordered a Sotar SL. It states it on my order form. I ordered an identical set up as the Montana Raft Frame West Slope Edition. Which is added 6" and narrowed to 36" and the tubes tapered from 20"-15". I thought the only two models they made were the SL or ST.. Every boat I've seen says either says SL liquid or ST.


----------



## Fumble (May 23, 2013)

Fumble said:


> Elite or Liquid are the raft model you would have chosen when ordering the boat.


Actually I take that back. I think ST raft would say Classic and SL raft would say Elite.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Fumble said:


> Elite or Liquid are the raft model you would have chosen when ordering the boat. I wouldn't put it past their sub-par sales department to mess it up or take a picture of the wrong boat. Their rafts are great though once they finally arrive.


It took some digging and its a bit cryptic, but the boat models are actually Classic and Liquid. Elite refers to the material used i.e. Lexatron (Elite) vs. Polytron(Adventure) i.e. better vs worse. I'm not sure they even make the Adventure series boats anymore...the brochure I found was pretty old and there is no mention of them on their website.

The two "stock" models they make are the ST Classic and the SL Liquid. The classic is the usual standard style raft and the liquid is the one with diminishing tubes.

They also have the "Strike" that is the one designed by Blackfoot River Outfitters(fishing guides) and was well received enough to become a standard model that is aimed towards the angler crowd. As far as I can tell, its essentially a longer narrower version of the SL Liquid rafts.

It appears as if WalterWhite ordered, and will be receiving a Strike raft...which appears to be the boat in the picture. It says Elite on the side, so it is made with Lexatron.

Like I said...Cryptic...and the paperwork they sent doesn't seem to add much clarity.


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

Sotar responded,

"I am glad to hear that. It is just a different logo that we use about 50% of the time, as it is not a standard SL"

I've seen a few boats with the dimensions like one that have SL liquid on them, but as long as it's what I ordered, so be it.


----------



## Flydaho (Sep 29, 2016)

Congrats Walterwhite! You've been waiting on this raft for a while, I bet you can't wait to get it out on the water! The weather is really heating up but the bite is still on, tight lines.

-Flydaho


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Well I am local to SOTAR and have owned 3 of their boats. I've been impressed with their warranty. I can just drop it off it takes a while but they have always done me right. No complaints. Enjoy the new boat.


----------

